# I guess the ice was a little too thin, lol



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

today, i broke through on some thin ice with KOMMUNIST KAT, but i knew it might be thin so i had buddy barry's john deere 650g known as one of the LEMON SISTERS on shore. a couple of hours of fun and the KOMMUNIST KAT was out and back to work. of course the usual april snow storm arrives as we begin to pull him out which makes for not good pictures.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

missing a picture

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

nice! looks like fun!


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

well i did it again today and xena is not happy for get her cat all dirty. i was plowing a long then the snow got really deep and the nose of the cat went down. it was a soupy mud that never froze over the winter because of all the snow cover. oh well, get buddy barry's LEMON SISTER and out the little cat came.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

i used cut and paste for more details.

ok, now i'll tell you guys the whole story if you promise not to tell anyone. 
i got the call to run the TinyD-6 known as the KOMMUNIST KAT on the mine tailings to do tests for a USA firm. the fellow who called read my book and thought the cat would be perfect on ice that is not really ice since it is full of mine chemicals. i told him i would go but you are paying for 2 cats because if i sink the KOMMUNIST KAT i need cat to pull me out. buddy barry has the LEMON SISTER with the big winch so i invited him on this job if and only if if GEO Ron got to join me. buddy barry agreed and off we went. the first day was easy and the cats worked hard plowing wet snow to open up the roads around the mine site. then on the second day with KOMMUNIST KAT working by himself on the ice while GEO Ron had the LEMON SISTER out plowing snow. i broke through with the KOMMUNIST KAT on a thin spot on the ice. which is no big "wow" because GEO Ron was over the hill with the LEMON SISTER. when i walked over the hill, i see GEO Ron walking towards me and i ask him where is the cat. he says it won't stay running so i was walking to get me. so we walk together to the LEMON SISTER and sure enough it will not stay running other then full throttle but when you put it in reverse it shuts the machine off. we had this problem with this cat about a year ago which turned out to be $150.00 sensor on the trans but you need metric wrenchs to access this area. i told GEO Ron that i have my cat sinking away and we will get it out with the LEMON SISTER who is having issuses, LOL. so i have no reverse and full speed which is no problem i the eyes of the KING. 
when i get the winch cable hooked up to the KOMMUNIST KAT that is when i find out the big winch is not working properly. it will not wind up the cable because part of the lever system has gone missing, so i have free spool and power unwind. well power unwind is now wind the cable up and it is full throttle all the way. once the cable tighten up on the KOMMUNIST KAT that is when i realized that you need more then 2 hands to get the winch control to release the winch from winding. it is even worse if you pop the trans in to reverse because it shut the machine off. i did this once and from then one i just snapped the cables or chain to get the cable released. my cat had to be saved no matter what and all the problem of the LEMON SISTER will be addressed later.
once the KOMMUNIST KAT was saved from the water grave and we did a little service work on both machine. spun on new filters on the LEMON SISTER and removed the panels to access to remove the sensor that was shutting off the cat. plus the winch got a quick fix to get us by until we get the cat back home to the shop. 
today went smooth, got the cat stuck and the LEMON SISTER was right there to winch him out.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How many more times before you learn?


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

not sure, heading out sunday to plow 40 miles of ice road to get an old grader. i hope i don't sink a cat, LOL

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------

